# Sunday Nipple Elbow Spur Report



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Quick report: hit edge at daybreak, trolled to nipple and a little south, trolled to Elbow and a mile up onto the shelf, then to just beyond spur, back up to Nipple, the edge above the nipple , pulled the lines in at sundown and made the wet and bumpy ride back to the pass. 

No knockdowns

Water was blue for most of the trip

Two floating hard hats- one loaded with juvy triple tail, one with nothing.

Flying fish and life in general was really light until the run from the spur up to the nipple

Ran into a few poorly formed weed lines in between nipple and spur but did not see baitfish or anything more than a crab, some jellyfish, sea turtles, and a school of Flipper.
Salinity and chlorophyll looked favorable where we fished but altimetry is still poor and I guess that is as important as I have been told. 

Beautiful day out there, great time on the water with friends- all that was missing were the fish!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report. It was a gorgeous day on the water for sure.

The bite picked up mid-day/afternoon near the elbow. Those broken lines held some fish if you were willing to clear weeds often.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

These depressing posts of not getting anything special has me not hating my sled in the shop fer now like I was!!!! Hopefully get her back this week though!!!!


At least you weren't at work!!!


----------

